# On the bench.



## CJ53

Ok,, I was encouraged by Bob and Joe to get some pics of what was on the bench.. enjoy!


----------



## JordanZ870

There ya go!

Man-o-man, I can hardly wait to see how these turn out!
Your C.O looks nearly like the truck at my shop used for delivery!  same colors, too! heh! (but it would look better in green, don'cha think?)

You really nailed the C Flatty, CJ. The curve is perfect! (It's gonna be greeen, right? ) The woodgrain is a very nice touch. Something in Rock-Maple, maybe?

Your tilty vette flat-out rocks! (I think this one needs to be green also)

Feel free to send any green slotcars ya might have to Joez870, 1970 Arlington Ave E........ :jest:


Beautiful, CJ....just beautiful! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Can't wait to see how the flatbed (#5 pic) turns out. Love the roof lines! 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## CJ53

Green?? hmm..Candy Green maybe!


----------



## Bill Hall

Anything but yellow...we need a break. :freak: 

Looks great Chris! Keep 'em coming.


----------



## bobhch

I love slot trucks and those look Kool. All your slot cars are mine......oh dang! No what's yours is yours and what's mine is mine. Nice to dream though...that is a fun looking bunch of projects there Chris!

Bob...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*ditto....*

WTG. Thank you sir may we have another?.... :thumbsup: nd


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Slot Truck*

B..Z, You may like this Tyco slot truck??? This was a red Tyco Trick Truck I stripped, painted, add a new engine, a diecast wheelie bar, and shute. RLM


----------



## CJ53

*On the bench II*



CJ53 said:


> Ok,, I was encouraged by Bob and Joe to get some pics of what was on the bench.. enjoy!


More work getting done ON the Bench.


----------



## raypunzel

*Beer wagon or Paddy Wagon?*

Hey Cj53,
The truck photos in this post remind me of the old Monogram or was it Revell 1/24 Paddy wagon and Beer wagon. The roof lines gave me that impression. Any chance of your creations getting steered in that direction?

Ray


----------



## CJ53

Ray,
Good eye! That is the idea, actually have a picture of the model kit box art on the bench. Still thinking about the front end part. The beer wagon had a Mack Truck Front end on it. Most street rods have a chromed out engine. Not sure which way this one is going. I have engine options I can use, but the full hood would be different. Not actually duplicating the model.. just using it for the baseline. so things are subject to change.
Chris


----------



## CJ53

*55 chevy*

 Finally one comes off the bench..


----------



## bobhch

CJ53 said:


> Finally one comes off the bench..


Cool Chris...a 55!

I can think of another nice thread to post that one up on (all 55 Chevy thread). Do it man!

*Edit* Oh......... see you did....Nice looking paint job man and hood scoop also!

I really should be wrapping Christmas gifts now. Hmmmmmmmm Wrap gifts or check cool slot car post and pics?  

Bob...zilla


----------



## CJ53

Thanks Bob.. now just have to tune her up, fix the tire problem on the front end.. see if it will make a pass around the track.. 
Chris


----------



## CJ53

*57 Camino*

Be kind guys..She was built along time ago and has logged alot of miles.. probably due for the body shop for some work. When I did this, the AFX handbook was brand new and where I come up with the idea. 
Chris


----------



## CJ53

http://rides.webshots.com/photo/2891241740050960210odfVHG 
Another one done..Thanks to Bill and his magic.. with the posts..
Chris


----------



## bobhch

CJ53 said:


> http://rides.webshots.com/photo/2891241740050960210odfVHG
> Another one done..Thanks to Bill and his magic.. with the posts..
> Chris


Chris,

Hey that flying Eye looks sweet! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I love Willys...doesn't everyone?

Bob...zilla


----------



## SplitPoster

Hey CJ, that Nomad turned El Camino looks great too. You put a roll cage in that willys, or are those seat backs?


----------



## CJ53

Thanks Split!! 
the camino is about do for a redo.. The Willy's yep. cut one out of a hotwheels.. seat backs worked out well since they were attached to the rollbar. I just swiped some black paint down the middle of em to give a cushion look. Glued em to the Glass.. I put the dashboard from the same HW in it also.. just don't show up in the picture. 
Chris


----------



## bobhch

I just keep coming back here to look at that flat bed truck in construction picture. That is nicely done....well some day it will be. LOL

Bob...zilla


----------



## tomhocars

Bob,I think this a great name for a thread.I'll have to get some pictures done. Tom Stumpf


----------



## CJ53

bobhch said:


> I just keep coming back here to look at that flat bed truck in construction picture. That is nicely done....well some day it will be. LOL
> 
> Bob...zilla


 Bob,, I keep looking at it... scratch my head,, look at it.. scratch my...... look at it... then grab another project... something is buggin me about it.. not sure what it is.. but it's not goin forward till I do.. Keep checking. LOL
Chris


----------



## Slott V

Ya a lot of collectors cringe when they see somebody hacked an original 57 Nomad but the Aurora Racing Handbook told you how to do it! I have one in my collection too.


----------



## videojimmy

The Nomads are so common and easy to find.. why not hackup a few?


----------



## CJ53

SlottV 
Thanks , not sure many remember the AFX handbook. But we have to remember, even though it was a Nomad, many of us still saw a station wagon, family grocery getter. Also for some of us, the AFX handbook opened the door for "Customizing" outside of just hacking the wheel wells to fit bigger tires. After the Nomad/Camino trick, it was ok to be creative with the little cars.. I look at it sometimes and wish I would have not cut it, since it's the only Nomad I had. Now I wish I had bought a few more and left em as Nomads. Now they are not just grocery getters they were one of the coolest cars made, 1:1 or in scale. 
Chris


----------



## videojimmy

Hey Cj... you can always get the JL Nomads.... they;re nice too


----------



## Dragula

*Coprod*

Goofing around.
DRAGjet Resins


----------



## CJ53

VJ, you are correct.. it's on the list... 

Drag,, now you're not gonna be hangin out behind a billboard near the dragstrip are ya??? Hmmm now what would Barney Fife do?
Chris


----------



## videojimmy

Hey Dragula... I was trying to contact you about one of your O gauge bodies but your message box won't accept anymore messsages.


----------



## Dragula

Right now all my bodies are being done for others to market.
DRAGjet resins


----------



## WesJY

tomhocars said:


> I just put the grille in and put it on the chassis 5 min.ago. NEXT. Tom Stumpf


whoa nice looking 55 chevy man!! did u make that? 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

CJ53 said:


> Bob,, I keep looking at it... scratch my head,, look at it.. scratch my...... look at it... then grab another project... something is buggin me about it.. not sure what it is.. but it's not goin forward till I do.. Keep checking. LOL
> Chris


The Lexan is not mine but, maybe it will spark your brain. No rush and take your time. Like I could hurry you up anyways. lol



















Bob...zilla


----------



## CJ53

Well This thread has been dead long enough so........ 
The Wrecker from the HOHT auction finally made it's way home. Really love this piece and I'm sure it will be busy moving in projects in the future.. 
Chris


----------



## CJ53

*Mercoholic*

This is one of Hilltops' pieces.. nice little cruiser..


----------



## slotcarman12078

Still in awe over the suburban!!!! Really nice job dropping her and the matching tattoo decal looks sweet!!! You're so lucky you snagged the wrecker and jag!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Very happy to see this thread resurface!!! Keep'em coming CJ!!


----------



## bobhch

*Go, Go, Go.......................yeah!*



CJ53 said:


> This is one of Hilltops' pieces.. nice little cruiser..


CJ, 

That Hilltop special looks great & even got to hold it at the truckstop! :hat: Yeah that Flying Eye Panel is great. Keep on Truckin' Dude. 

Hey who is in charge of traffic control here? Whooooooooah this looks like a bunch of fun builds. 

See you at Flying Js or Sapp Bros again soon. Diet Coke and Apple Pie ala-mode please...Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Bob...I see that Little Red Wagon in the garage...zilla


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Congrats on winning the wrecker special!!! Silver/blue combo looks good on the Merc!!! Thanks for letting me look at the other pics, too...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Hi Ceej!

Nice to have ya pop in! Thanx fer sharing.


----------



## win43

Nice Stuff :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

WB with the bench, CJ! Now git that C-cab done, yeah?


Love all the pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## CJ53

Finally have some to bring out of the shop.. Not quite done with them ,, but time to show some progress... 
Enjoy
CJ


----------



## TomH

nice pieces!


----------



## resinmonger

Ain't no fooling
Got me drooling
To drive them purple passion cars
Wheels to please
I'm on my knees
Bowing to them purple passion cars

Nice work, CJ! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking way to cool CJ !!! Man that is some fancy paint work :thumbsup::thumbsup: I likes that purple!!! That body looks better than I thought it did, must be your paint work...RM


----------



## CJ53

Thanks Guys... I was surprised at the results on the HJ ,,Looks deep enough to swim in.... 
The Hotrod needs some more work... I'll post some more pics when it's done..
Randy,, the HJ is really a pretty nice piece.. opted for clear windows due to the wieght.. wish I would have built a wing for it,, thinking it would make a great pro mod.... 
Later 
Chris


----------



## slotcarman12078

Behold the slendor or the metalcast!!! As I have said before, I LOVE this paint!!!! You did a sweet job laying it down CJ.. I'm going back for the base coat now.. WOW!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Not bad for a Nebraskan...lol*

CJ,

Just gotta say that those Purple Phssssssssssssssssst jobs are very Grapey indeed. I love me Grapes...these got me singing that Hut song now. lol

Bob...Ooooooooooooooh Henry!!...zilla


----------



## coach61

CJ53 said:


> Finally have some to bring out of the shop.. Not quite done with them ,, but time to show some progress...
> Enjoy
> CJ


Nice Work CJ, they close the highways around you or something that ya got time to do such nice work? Keep it coming bud!


Dave


----------



## XracerHO

CJ,
Purple Passion, fantastic paint work! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing your other pics! Still can not get over your Tyco Firebird conversion to The Wrecker - great innovation and vision!! ...RL


----------



## CJ53

XracerHO said:


> CJ,
> Purple Passion, fantastic paint work! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing your other pics! Still can not get over your Tyco Firebird conversion to The Wrecker - great innovation and vision!! ...RL


 Thanks,, but I can't take credit for the firebird wrecker.. NOT one of my creations.. Gearbuster built that for the HOHT auction, I was the lucky winner!! It is a well done piece, permanent resident in my collection.. 
Chris


----------



## Bill Hall

Poiple has always been one of my favs! I have a factory purple henry which is quite nice, BUT the dark purple you chose is really sinister looking! 

Great stuff Ceej, always nice to see you get into yer cave!

For the record guyz, I believe that Hotrod is actually a modified ultra rare model murdering edition roadster hiding under a purple hat. Factory records indicate that this particular tub was #9 of the original HOHT roadsters that escaped the final production process due to some technical difficulties.

#10: is secreted somewheres in New England, #11: resides in a shoe box here in the cave, #12: whereabouts unknown.

Shown below is her twin C-113 #2, now residing up the peninsula at Win43's house.


----------



## JordanZ870

Great looking Coupe, CJ! I Love the whole package! :thumbsup:
...but I am a bit confused. If that was one of the original HOHT Roadsters, where the heck are to hood-sides?

I know that Bill went to great pains in filling in the original Aurora body sides and that was how they were cast.

(Oh...and #12? That one is mine. It is currently visiting Nebraska at Bob...gonna shoot some flames on that sucker...Zilla's house.  )


----------



## CJ53

Joez...
Well.... I kinda opened em up a bit.... thinking headers..


----------



## JordanZ870

CJ53 said:


> Joez...
> Well.... I kinda opened em up a bit.... thinking headers..



Ah-ha! I can hardly wait to see that!:thumbsup:


----------



## CJ53

:thumbsup: phewwwww!!!! Thought I was in trouble.. and was about to meet the wrath of the Mullet beer crew..... :tongue: 
Pics when its done... 
Later
CJ


----------



## resinmonger

CJ53 said:


> :thumbsup: phewwwww!!!! Thought I was in trouble.. and was about to meet the wrath of the Mullet beer crew..... :tongue:
> Pics when its done...
> Later
> CJ


Nooobody escapes the wrath of the Mullet Beer Crew!


----------



## Bill Hall

*No Worries Ceej*

By the time the Mullet boyz get down to Cornville they'll be so liquored up they wont be able to make it up yer sidewalk...just shoot'em from yer porch and drop'em right in yer front yard. :tongue: 

Yeah Joez! 

I remembered it was in the land of ten-thousand lakes a while after I posted. It was on a dropaxle and due to time constraints also eluded final production.

Never did check to see how that fit on a slimmy...especially now that I have the magnet trick...hmmmmmmmm? Prolly too long but I'm gonna look anyway. :thumbsup:


----------



## CJ53

coach61 said:


> Nice Work CJ, they close the highways around you or something that ya got time to do such nice work? Keep it coming bud!
> 
> 
> Dave


Coach,,, you get unscheduled time off,,, LOL... I get a "no load" situation.... short story.... Me,Plant Supervisor,, 4 hr delay after appointment.. Calm conversation about money, DOT laws concerning time.. hmm must have hit a nerve... Upside: My truck is clean!! 


:thumbsup: CJ


----------



## bobhch

*Hijack.....hahahahahahahahah*



joez870 said:


> Ah-ha! I can hardly wait to see that!:thumbsup:



Joez buddy,

Hey I can open up #12 for yah if yah like? ( just kidding!!) :jest: Don't worry man your baby is safe with me!! Very trusting Joez is with his roadster. Paint it I will. 










Mine is the orange one of the 8 done up for the said HOHT Auction. They were painted up in 8 different colors with 4 different interior colors.

1. orange 2. red 3. green 4. yellow 5. metalic blue 6. light metalic green 7. metalic red 8. metalic purple (these were the body colors)

Interiors: white, dark brown, light brown, black

O.K. carry on now...lol

Bob...I am still practicing painted flames for Joez final paint themed car...zilla


----------



## CJ53

Bob!!
You need some flame masks..???? let me know... I"ll bring you some that I have.. 
CJ


----------



## win43

I have the purple one from the auction :woohoo:


----------



## CJ53

*Nova Gasser*

here is the latest off the bench... 
64 Nova done by SKR on psychoslots.. 
ENJOY!!










CJ


----------



## coach61

CJ53 said:


> here is the latest off the bench...
> 64 Nova done by SKR on psychoslots..
> ENJOY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CJ


Now thats one sweet ride...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Really like them slots on the front. :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

Boy, that car looks like it is a rocket!
The straight axle-stance really sets it off!

sweet ride, CJ! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*2 - Tone Nova......................................GREAT SCOTT!!!!*

Altered Nova wheelbase car...Oh yeah! Nice looker CJ...very Kewl

Bob...Bring this one to the Flying J next time...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

CJ53 said:


> here is the latest off the bench...
> 64 Nova done by SKR on psychoslots..
> ENJOY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CJ


My kinda car right there, and with Chevrolet on the side, doesn't get any better!!! The shortest distance from point A to B, is a straight line!!! I got's to have one of them...RM


----------



## roadrner

Great looker for sure! Definite Old School. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks like it's going a buck-30 standing still!! Nice job CJ!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars

Great car.I love the good ole days.I'm glad they came back.Tom


----------



## XracerHO

CJ, Nice two tone altered Nova - a real Gasser!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall

Great car Ceej!

How those ole tires workin'?


----------



## CJ53

Thanks Guys ,, 
One more for the upcoming race should be coming off the bench here soon... 
Bill, Those tires are doing good.. minor sidewall floppage from too many hard launches... (well sort of). The other side was actually loose almost to the tread area.. 
Later
CJ


----------



## bearsox

CJ53 said:


> here is the latest off the bench...
> 64 Nova done by SKR on psychoslots..
> ENJOY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CJ


*Hey CJ ,
love the ride but also the shop is very cool . Heck even the tire rack LOL !

Bear :wave:*


----------



## CJ53

Bear,
Motormax, Diorama American Graffiti series.. WalMart,ToysR us... Dipstick on the diecast board. 
CJ


----------



## CJ53

Well... 
After 2 futile attempts to complete this car... (don't mess with TAN).. 

Win sent me a turquoise Riv.. for my project... For the record... it started 20yrs ago.. when my Brother in law handed it to me and said "customize" it... that body dry rotted on the bench.. Bill Hall revitalized one and it shattered when it hit the carpet... both tan... 
This one will be a shelf queen.. so the Cigar Box chassis is used .. wheels and tires replaced with tjet stockers... and Cadillac Pats' baby moons.. as Win suspected the 3 mm work great in this application.. 
Now it's off to Va.. where it will live for the rest of it's days... Finally.. 
CJ


----------



## slotcarman12078

She came out purdy CJ!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

I've got a turq one I've been thinking about doing, but the rear wells were really butchered. I'm pretty sure I know the purple.. What are you using for the silver base?? It looks brighter than the silver I had. Just finished up the can so will be shopping for another..


----------



## CJ53

Joe..
Duplicolor.. basecoat for the "Metalcast" product.. lots of metallic. 

CJ


----------



## bobhch

*more pics from CJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

CJ,

That Purple people eater came out great! Nice color and those caps are perfect for it.

Bob...She came out pretty...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Nice!

Tell us how ya got the trim so sharp along the fender arches and rocker boxes???!!!!


----------



## CJ53

Finally took some time with the Creamsicle Lead Sled.. 
I promised Zilla RRR chrome rims and babymoon hubcaps would go on it.. 
Credit... Bob for a great piece..CadillacPat for the cool caps.. and Win for goin in on the deal for the caps.... 

Enjoy
CJ


----------



## CJ53

Bill Hall said:


> Nice!
> 
> Tell us how ya got the trim so sharp along the fender arches and rocker boxes???!!!!


 Bill. 
I cheated... I used a silver Sharpie... held it so as not to mark the body and just stroked the chrome back on the body.. The window molding took a couple of shots at different angles to get the coverage... Easier if you don't have the glass in like I did... DOH!
CJ


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That Creamsicle is looking good :thumbsup::thumbsup: Those baby moons did the trick!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

*To the Moon Alice...one of these days!*



CJ53 said:


> Finally took some time with the Creamsicle Lead Sled..
> I promised Zilla RRR chrome rims and babymoon hubcaps would go on it..
> Credit... Bob for a great piece..CadillacPat for the cool caps.. and Win for goin in on the deal for the caps....
> 
> Enjoy
> CJ


Whoooooooooooo Hooooooooooooooooo those baby moons look AWESUM on those rrr chrome steelies!!!!!!!!!!!! Ican't wait to see what they look like on some of the rrr painted steelies also....Oooooooooooooooh baby! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...I need to make a Hooters Milk tanker someday...zilla


----------



## roadrner

CJ,
Looks sweet! Can hear that baby rumblin. Great bod Z! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Creamsicle was cool B4, but them moons really make it!!!! Nice!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Love the moons....great treatment!


----------



## win43

Great job on the Riv. Sweet looking Creamsicle too....... now i'm off in search of ice cream .......


----------



## XracerHO

CJ, Awesome job on both cars - Riviera & Creamsicle!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: The baby moons look great. Also, had one of those Tan Riviera's which went to pieces & still putting it together. ...RL


----------



## CJ53

Here it is.. the last Hotrod Off The Bench.. 
CJ


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sweet blue!!! Me likes!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

Phat, Mean & Nasty, CJ! :thumbsup:

I can smell the boiling rubber already!


----------



## kiwidave

Just some touch ups and then the Clearcoat and the 55 is done!


----------



## WesJY

CJ - Nice hot rod car! Always my favorite color (go dallas cowboys! lol)

Kiwi - you will probably hear from Tom Stumpf!!! he is 55 chevy fanatic!! awesome job man!

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool/Hot Rod CJ !!! I likes them chrome side pipes hanging between those AFX wheels. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I'm still liking this KD 55 too!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Like the blue-purpleish flame endingings!!! Ain't even gonna mention all that front end chrome!!!

Great work guys!!! RM


----------



## videojimmy

She's Hot!


----------



## XracerHO

CJ, Great Hot Rod looks like it is fast just sitting still with neat chrome exhaust!!

KD, you got the front end really low and the rear wheelie bar look like brass! One cool '55.

Nice work guys, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...RL


----------



## CJ53

Thanks guys!
KD..
55 looks good.. !! real good! like the flames.


----------



## tomhocars

*My Heart*

Kiwi Dave.The paramedics just jump started my heart.What a great 55.Some people think i like 55's.I dont know why they think that.Beautiful job. Tom Stumpf


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks for your comments guys. RM, they are the flames that come on the "Badman" decals. I just painted in the red! RL, I had to cut a decent size notch out of the 55 windscreen to lower the body right down to the chassis. This actually worked to locate the body also and now the rear screw post holds the body in place. The wheelie bars are made from a Paper clip,Hehehehe!!! Glad you guys like the car. I am really enjoying your forums on this site. Thanks for your tips and suggestions. Just started a 1940 Ford project pics to come!


----------



## bobhch

*Does that thing have FM?......... rOcK oN dUDe!*

Hey CJ the roadster maker,

Nice blue paint and detail job. You can never have enough Roadsters (or 55s either)! Painting that front grill had to be a real bear...Grrrrrrrrrrr, grrrrrrrrrrr, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Great job man!!

Bob...I like the Creep factor of the driver with no eyes...zilla


----------



## CJ53

LOL.. Bob.. 
Driver had a bowl cut for hair. as well... no short sleeve shirt.. so he wound up with a leather jacket... I noticed the eyes.. but in the words of DR. Hall...."walk away, walk away".. so I left him to look like a mutant.. 
Thanks for the :thumbsup:
Later 
CJ


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hint for the next time you have to deal with an eyeless bowlhead.. Ultra fine sharpie will make dotting the eyes easy. As for the hair.. The same sharpie has been used to get that mullet look so popular now a days!! :lol: :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> Hint for the next time you have to deal with an eyeless bowlhead.. Ultra fine sharpie will make dotting the eyes easy. As for the hair.. The same sharpie has been used to get that mullet look so popular now a days!! :lol: :thumbsup:


RALMAO...hahahahahaha

Leave it to the Joes and Joez to bring back a bad hair syle. ahahahahhaha


----------



## slotcarman12078

I don't have a mullet.. I'd need a major hair cut to obtain mullet status. I am closing in on Cousin It though!!! :lol:


----------



## roadrner

kiwidave said:


> Just some touch ups and then the Clearcoat and the 55 is done!


 
Great lookers KD. One tip for future reference. If you want extra detail and a more realistic look on the RRR wheels, use a thin black wash (thinned black paint) and apply some into the deep/crevice part of the wheel. Let it sit for a minute or so and wipe the excess off of the other chrome area (spokes/wheel lip) with a cotton swab (q-tip). This will give you a great contrast between the bright chrome and the darkened depth of the rear part of the wheel. WIll definitely make them stand out! IMHO.  rr


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks roadrner. I will try that. The wheels on the 55 are off my JL Mustang. They are not my first choice of wheels for this car. I will replace them with a different style RRR wheels when I have some extra cash!


----------



## win43

Cool looking Hot Rod :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CJ53

Here is the newest finally to come off the bench. Thanks SCM for the vega!! And Parts Pig for the cool wheels!!! 




























Headers ,roll bars and nerf bars are scratch from straightpins..front hubcaps , from Cadillac Pat in diecast , figured they would make a nice filller , and give the rims more of a heavy look... enjoy!

CJ


----------



## slotcarman12078

Darn, that came out nice CJ!!! Don't forget to top off the radiator, check hoses and belts before you head for the track!!! Nice job!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Awesome job CJ...*

Cuts and color work... metal fab is top freakin shelf... diggin the whole gritty package. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## partspig

Nice lookin' Dirt Modified CJ! By the way where did ya get those nice chrome stocker wheels?


----------



## CJ53

Dennis..
Sorry.. Just like John Force.,, can't remember all my sponsors... !! :wave: I edited... :thumbsup:
CJ


----------



## CJ53

Thanks Nuther... 
Just trying different things... 
CJ


----------



## CadillacPat

Hey Chris,
Man these Slot Cars are really looking good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm going to have to look through this whole board to see what you guys are doing.

You've really made good use out of my Center Caps, those wheels look great!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm putting some on 1/87 scale Mercs right now for the California Convention.

Good looking cars Chris,
Fine job,
Mighty Fine,

--CadillacPat the UnCustomizer--
Keeping the ZInG in CustomiZInG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobhch

I was lucky enough to hold this highly detailed and awesum looker last week at the Flying J truckstop! If you look close my fingerprints are all over it. Was blown away with the incredible detail on those headers. What a great idea! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

It is almost an unfair advantage to live in Nebraska and be a slot head. There isn't much to do here at all. Good thing we got hobbies. 

Bob...get bored of just watching the corn grow and cow tipping...zilla


----------



## WesJY

CJ !! Awesome job on that dirt car man!!! I love what you did to the header (all chrome)!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

CJ53 said:


> CJ


That's a good looking Saturday Night SpeciaL !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## DesertSlot

Sharp lookin' car. Great job!


----------



## win43

Great looking Vega


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Great job on the modified Chris! :thumbsup:

®ich


----------



## videojimmy

man, that is one sweet custom!


----------



## partspig

CJ53 said:


> Dennis..
> Sorry.. Just like John Force.,, can't remember all my sponsors... !! :wave: I edited... :thumbsup:
> CJ


Thanks CJ!! Now that makes two shameless plugs for me and Joe in the same thread. Hooray!!!!


----------



## JordanZ870

Great car, CJ!
Looks like it is an engine meant to drag a guy around the track! :thumbsup:


----------



## CJ53

thanks guys!! 
There is another one coming soon!! 
CJ


----------



## kiwidave

I'm not that familiar the Dirt cars you had over there. But I can see some impressive detail. That roll cage is excellent.


----------



## CJ53

*flip nose*

Finally finished the Flip nose.. the hood really does fit better.... 











Enjoy
CJ


----------



## CJ53

*Raok: Joez*

I recieved this sometime ago.. from Joez! Really a beautiful piece as I mentioned in another thread... The Blue "unnerhood" vette..





























Thanks again JOEZ!!


----------



## CJ53

*Wip*

Here are a couple hoping to finish soon... 
Another Vega Modified.. Thanks to Slotcarman, for donating the body!










and a gunslit window coupe cast up by Hilltop.. 












Now back to the bench..
CJ


----------



## slotcarman12078

Holy snickerdoodles, that flip hood came out sweet!!!!!!!! Flawless execution, the paint is sweet, the flames perfect!!!! I'm gonna have to give that a shot one of these days!! I have a few of them vettes in the box. Funny thing happened when I was looking at the pictures.. The first pic with the joez unner hood, the flip nose has such a cool look to it, (bumper gone??) and for some reason, I was thinking station wagon when I saw it. You got me thinking, CJ!!! Nice job, and nice work to joez for the unnerhood vette too!! They look soooo good together!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

CJ - Sweet JOB on the flip nose !! I have been wanting to do that on 69 dodge charger !! something different.. 

Cannot wait to see the last 2 cars done! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## CJ53

Wes.. it's not really complicated...I used the frontpost and the under hood piece that came on the body.. the post and the cut down under piece, actually is the anchor for the front end....the hinge is gluedto the post and the plate keeps the post from spinning ,it is between the frame rails and serves at the mounting deck for the engine as well... 
I knew I should have taken pictures..... 

Thanks for the props..
CJ


----------



## Bill Hall

Bee yoo tee mus...high tech sorcery...I say!

Always nice to see what ya whittled up in yer spare time Ceej. Old corvettes are shivering in my shoebox....LOL!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Cool mods!:thumbsup:


----------



## CJ53

Bill... 
Make the shivering stop... SCARE one.. get to whittling... 
Thanks bud!
CJ


----------



## kiwidave

That flip nose is awesome. Very clever idea! The pics with the two Vettes together look great.


----------



## win43

WOW great flip-nose


----------



## bobhch

Everything you have sitting in front of Rusty's is great CJ. Gotta love those Vettes...flip and no hood...Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet!

Bob...Keep on Truckin'...zilla


----------



## CJ53

making progress on #2...


----------



## slotcarman12078

Them headers are looking GOOD!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CJ53

Not sure I'm happy with em yet... put a couple of bends in the latest ones to make em different.. working out a jig so they are easier to work with... 
CJ


----------



## WesJY

Those headers looks good! 

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

CJ53 said:


>


Whoa!!! Almost missed this one too. Nice engineering on the Vette, not to mention the good looks :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## XracerHO

Agree with Hilltop: *Nice engineering on the Vette,* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: can't wait for the Vega & the Coupe!! ..RL


----------



## Guidepin

*Vette And Vega*

Great cars and great pics,your workmanship definitely razes the bar.NICE WORK!:thumbsup::thumbsup: GK


----------



## CJ53

Thanks for the Props,,
Guidepin,, not sure I raise the bar... just trying to reach it.. but thank you. 
Next post is the latest off the bench...yes the bench is a disaster...only way I seem to get anything done...
CJ


----------



## CJ53

*blue hauler..*

Well,, 
The vegas,,need a way to get to the track, I don't have enough trailers, so a detour was in order..
Stock AW magtrac Dodge gets the call.. trailer is built from brass square tubing and plastistruct sheet I have laying around... Tail lights on he trailer are straightpins.. was going to do marker lights ,, nothing grabbed me for material to do them...so for now.. it's the way it is... Enjoy.. 






































The paint is Duplicolor Metalcast ,, works good with the Dodge pickup..
The Vega..still a WIP..need the front wheels yet..

In process of the trailer and others. here: http://s1000.photobucket.com/albums/af123/Lordnukem1/ 



enjoy 
CJ


----------



## kiwidave

Awesome work CJ. You nailed the trailer!


----------



## bobhch

*Man what a kewl brass and plastistruct build up...*

CJ,

WOW! I remember you telling me you were building a trailer and holy shiznitz it came out great. Thanks for sharing the pics of the build ups with that link also....neat!



















Bob...love the way that trailer turned out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

That looks awesome!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

Fantastic trailer, CJ! :thumbsup:
Nice color match too, hey!


----------



## WesJY

Awesome trailer man!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looks like some more fantastic engineering to me!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: You been taking classes??? RM


----------



## tjd241

*nice ceej....*

That trailer works perfect fer them circle burners. CYA at the Speedbowl. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## CJ53

Thanks guys!! 
It was something I been wanting to do again for sometime..
Only problem with the trailers is,, the wheels are too wide to run on a track with any other cars running.... but it's not like I meant em to be raced anyway.. 
Maybe someday I'll figure out how to set the wheels in closer more like an enclosed.. or... just build em like they did in the backyard back in the day... I remember a 32 sedan stocker running the front axle over the tires on the trailer to load it.... and the driver never spilled his beer in the process... 
CJ


----------



## roadrner

CJ,
Great looker! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sweet bit of fabrication there CJ!!!! It'll take a little more soldering to step in the axles, but I don't know if I'd bother all the extra work, unless you plan on doing trailer races!! :lol: Nice job!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::


----------



## CJ53

HEY WES!!! 
Here is your Charger.. cut lines layed out, poor little Dodge is quivering in it's recaps...










More pics of the process are here.. unfortunately they wound up out of order but you will get the idea... 

http://s1000.photobucket.com/albums/af123/Lordnukem1/Wes charger/

Enjoy the ride..
CJ


----------



## WesJY

CJ53 said:


> HEY WES!!!
> Here is your Charger.. cut lines layed out, poor little Dodge is quivering in it's recaps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics of the process are here.. unfortunately they wound up out of order but you will get the idea...
> 
> http://s1000.photobucket.com/albums/af123/Lordnukem1/Wes charger/
> 
> Enjoy the ride..
> CJ


AWWW MAN thats one sweet charger!!!!!! I like what you did with blower and base on chassis. I get it! Now I am dying to find out how to make it a flip nose!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

WesJY said:


> AWWW MAN thats one sweet charger!!!!!! I like what you did with blower and base on chassis. I get it! Now I am dying to find out how to make it a flip nose!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


Some more great creative engineering!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: "To make it a flip nose", just hit the brakes!!! ... RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Great trailer CJ ... always worth the wait!

Thanx fer sharing the fun.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Huh??? Wes??? T Jet??? :lol: I don't believe my eyes!!! :freak: Looks super CJ!! Now I get the hinge method!! I likes it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CJ53

next step... 
The hinge assy works well.. but I find it as with the vette, to be fragile..tough enough for a cruiser.. but one round with a HOBO passed out on the rails.. I think it's gonna be ugly.. 

IMG]http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af123/Lordnukem1/Wes%20charger/chargerhinge006-1.jpg[/IMG]










Hood in down position,, Biggest issue is the cut...the good was done with an xacto..but plastic rolled at the upper edges left a ridge I hope can be sanded... next,, the gap at the fenders was cut with a saw.. and it's kind of wide IMO, but the curve at the rear of the hood didn't allow for a sawcut(even space)all the way across... Don't want to remove much from the back the hood.. right now it makes a nice lip to ride on the cowl/ body and rear area of the hood support.

IMG]http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af123/Lordnukem1/Wes%20charger/chargerhingeclosed004.jpg[/IMG]









Few minor details and off to the paint shop I hope.... 

Enjoy the ride.
CJ


----------



## CJ53

Bill Hall said:


> Great trailer CJ ... always worth the wait!
> 
> Thanx fer sharing the fun.


Thanks Bill.. Appreciate it.. 
CJ


----------



## slotcarman12078

Slicker than slick, I say!!! Thanks for the hinge pictures!! I couldn't imagine how it looked from how you described it. Now what you said makes perfect sense!!:thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Very nice work CJ. I am impressed!!!!


----------



## WesJY

CJ53 said:


> next step...
> The hinge assy works well.. but I find it as with the vette, to be fragile..tough enough for a cruiser.. but one round with a HOBO passed out on the rails.. I think it's gonna be ugly..
> 
> Hood in down position,, Biggest issue is the cut...the good was done with an xacto..but plastic rolled at the upper edges left a ridge I hope can be sanded... next,, the gap at the fenders was cut with a saw.. and it's kind of wide IMO, but the curve at the rear of the hood didn't allow for a sawcut(even space)all the way across... Don't want to remove much from the back the hood.. right now it makes a nice lip to ride on the cowl/ body and rear area of the hood support.
> 
> Few minor details and off to the paint shop I hope....
> 
> Enjoy the ride.
> CJ


ahhhh now i get it!! wow .. i am impressed!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

Can I be impressed too? Kewl CJ...vErY kEwL!

Bob...neat little power house also...zilla


----------



## CJ53

:thumbsup:Sure Zilla if you must...LOL,,but it's not done yet.... so kinda hold off ......anything can happen.... 
CJ


----------



## Bill Hall

*Remove or relocate????*

Yuppers CJ!

Nuthin wrong with a good angle cut to "influence re-alignment"...snicker. Sometimes ya just gotta cooperate things cuz they wont play together nice.

As for drag cuts, or blade scoring, a little relocation of the parent material is almost unavoidable. I often use a two step method myself. The chosen "mother" line is carefully and lightly scored with a fresh blade. Light pressure is used and the intial cut line is established in it's entirety. Then I follow with used blade that has the very end snapped off. This is pushed through the mother line in a forward direction. Odd to get used to, but once ya get the hang of it will raise a curl out of the motherline with very little distorted material along the adjacent horizontal sides of the line.

It should cut or feel like an old wood plane where ya raise a nice curl when yer cutting good. Excessive pressure with a fresh blade is kinda like driving a splitting wedge along the cut. I've noticed this is especially the case with the softer white AW plastic. You can mushroom up a shoulder thats 20 er 25 thou above the original surface.

Dunno if you've seen one but they have small coping saws for model mutilating. Dont have one myself, but I have the blades to use in a pinvise scenario for tricky slits and such. I would imagine that combined with the correct handle they'd be great for your seam cutting escapades.

Little matter though; the annoying raised areas will block off easy enough so long as you can get to them.


----------



## CJ53

bill should have called ya first... Never thought about "pushing" a blade and sort of "Planing" out the seam.. Well maybe next time... :thumbsup:
The lip on the cowl did block out and a little file work on the backside of the hood giving it a slight angle backed off the "flairs" at the edges.. give the hole in the hood the same treatment to lighten up the thickness issue of the hood... not alot at this point about all you can say is "the file was there" didn't want to lighten up the edge of the hole in case of a misalignment or twist event in the hinge.. causing an impression of the inj. stacks to be permanently embedded in the edge... having done that to it.. It now is in Primer,, awaiting some color....... just not what sure the color will be.... ..... 
OK, so the last sentence should get Wes twisting a bit in his seat... LOL... 
Thanks for the input Bill..
Enjoy the ride.
CJ


----------



## gunn

:thumbsup:cj trailer and flip nose vette came out great.
if i may micro mark carries x acto blades with saw blades. im not sure how thick the blades are. i use super fine jewler saw blades from micro mark for doing plastic cutting also. soap or bees wax will cut down on the heat and binding. this also works for micro drill bits. you said tonite in chat about your hitch. that you didnt like it. well i see nothing wrong with it. you have to remember straight hook up was the style and not a A- frame hook up as it is today. i think you nailed the look. great job.:wave:


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome fabrication on the trailer & Very nice truck trailer combination!! Then the Charger flip nose - Very Impressive work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Have to keep viewing & thanks very much for sharing the technique, always wanted to do a flip nose! ..RL


----------



## CJ53

Figured it was time for an update..... 
the flipnose Charger is painted and in clear coat.. Some detailing needs to be done.. and it should be off to Wes. 
I'll post Pics of the final work on it after Wes recieves it.. I have kept him in the loop via PM during the build, But a bit of surprise for him is in order... (Man Pink is hard to find around here).. 
Enjoy the ride
CJ


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nail polish works in an airbrush, but it has to be thinned just right!!!


----------



## WesJY

CJ53 said:


> Figured it was time for an update.....
> the flipnose Charger is painted and in clear coat.. Some detailing needs to be done.. and it should be off to Wes.
> I'll post Pics of the final work on it after Wes recieves it.. I have kept him in the loop via PM during the build, But a bit of surprise for him is in order... (Man Pink is hard to find around here)..
> Enjoy the ride
> CJ


LOL - Pink?? thank god ! LOL!! man i cant wait to see it!

Wes


----------



## CJ53

LOL.. wait and see Wes.. wait and see..... :wave:
CJ


----------



## CJ53

*Nuther Road Runner*

Interesiting day last Sat.. 

This beautiful Road Runner showed up in my mailbox Sat.. A great surprise and RAOK in a trade for Tjet parts.... 










A couple of other items have arrived in the last week.. so I figured.. with the arrival of this sweet Roadrunner... Something needed to be done to get it and a Modified to the tracks as needed.... Some time on the bench... and .... this was born...(yes the grille is sagging, have to fix that), thanks Parts Pig!! Love the dodge pickups.. 










This trailer has to be the ulimate hauler in my collection a well done resin piece ..... the one responsible for it arriving here will have to speak up... :wave:



















I've said it before..now I'll say it again...HT is a great place to be.. 

Dave and Randy!! THANK YOU ... !!!! 

CJ


----------



## WesJY

oh man !! that roadrunner, truck and trailer looks soooo sweet!!! I am drooling already!! Where did you get the decals?? hemi tiger a/g???? :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Cool stuff CJ. Road Runner looks great.


----------



## JordanZ870

Sweet machines! :thumbsup:
Digging the Mopower!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oooooh man!!!! That RR is sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And that trailer is awesome too!!!! I have gone out on a limb, and basically ordered a bunch of brass tube, and a little styrene without any clue as to what I'm doing with it yet, but at least I have something to tinker with.. ND does amazing detail work, and this body is no exception!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

sweet! lovin that RR!


----------



## Bill Hall

slotcarman12078 said:


> Oooooh man!!!! That RR is sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And that trailer is awesome too!!!! I have gone out on a limb, and basically ordered a bunch of brass tube, and a little styrene without any clue as to what I'm doing with it yet, but at least I have something to tinker with.. ND does amazing detail work, and this body is no exception!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



Dang that's schweet!!!!
Great color and execution on that RR, rr!

Joe: Unlesss I'm mistaken that fendered tandem axle trailer is none other than one of the Hill Top boyz creations. That'd be a high quality resin cast!
No brass required. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm cornfused!!! :freak: Who did the RR?? RR?? CJ is talking in riddles!! :lol:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ya'll got me screwed now!!! CJ, did RR build the RR, or did ND build the RR??? It looks great, whoever and whenever ya'll decide who built it. I likes that sticker package and color :thumbsup::thumbsup: ... RM, not to be confused with CJ, RR, or ND


----------



## CJ53

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Ya'll got me screwed now!!! CJ, did RR build the RR, or did ND build the RR??? It looks great, whoever and whenever ya'll decide who built it. I likes that sticker package and color :thumbsup::thumbsup: ... RM, not to be confused with CJ, RR, or ND


 Wow... kinda took a detour didn't it.... 

Nuther did the Road Runner body!! 
I built the Trailer,, who made the Trailer? Sworn to secrecy, I am!! :wave:

CJ


----------



## CJ53

*RRR Stock car.*

Spent sometime trying to catch up on projects.... Recieved this stock car kit from Marc on the swap and sell thread... Thought I'd give it a shot... 










and with headers , bumpers.


















It has to get to the track..... so.....









or









The kit is a really nice project... a few mods to change the headers on others or the bumpers and it could be easily individualized from car to car.

Enjoy
CJ


----------



## JordanZ870

Perfect, CJ! I love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Cool!!!! I'd use the pick up to pull it!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Yer on a roll. All fun and games!

Cool Ceej!

Need close ups on the eff wun fiddy fade.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Those are some cool kits!!! I'm liking that 56 with the multi-blend paint transformation myself...A good looking tow-e in partnership with a good looking tow-er!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: X 2 ... RM


----------



## yankee_3b

Love the mods. You should be pulling the Rainbow Warrior with that pickup...nice paint job. Love the Tiger Hemi too, CJ! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Great looking combos by all! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

*looking good on the bench CJ...*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Those are some cool kits!!! I'm liking that 56 with the multi-blend paint transformation myself...A good looking tow-e in partnership with a good looking tow-er!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: X 2 ... RM


Yeah that Ford Pick-up caught my eye as well Randy. Heck they are all sweet but, that Yellow and Red fan-tanned like that just spells K.O.O.L. in my brain. Nice batch of racers CJ!!!!

Bob...that #7 looks like it's ready to race baby...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Cool stuff, CJ!! All those fantastic cars: Tiger Hemi, Stock Car Kit, Three tow vehicles plus a trailer (who ever did it), Great work on all of them. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## win43

CJ sweet Road Runner. Towing package is cool too.
Love the Dirt Track (track) car.
The Nomad and 56 Pick Up are over the top :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CJ53

Thanks guys... 
more coming... soon...  
CJ


----------



## CJ53

*Flip nose Willys..*

Well.. here it is...
Thanks to Bill Hall for the nudge, and tips on the cuts,, And JOEZ for the advice.!! 
Full interior.. Tutone paint...(remind me to leave that to the boyz at Hilltops).. 





























and here is where you can find the rest of em.. kinda start to finish,and as usual I didn't take enough pictures... 

http://s1000.photobucket.com/albums/af123/Lordnukem1/Willys Flipnose/

Enjoy the ride.. 

CJ


----------



## 1976Cordoba

*WOW*


----------



## slotcarman12078

Unfreaking-believeable!!! You are now a tilt nose master!!! As the discussion floated around in chat this past week, the thought crossed my mind to attempt one myself. I do, however, know the limits of my abilities. Me attempting one would have netted me a two piece Willys taking a trip to the round file. :lol: You did split it as I had envisioned it, but I don't think my cut would have come out 1/4 as nice. Great job on the two tone!! You most definitely have the cutting method down now!!! Is the top yellow or orange?? The metalcasts are close, and the yellow will get darker with more coats...


----------



## CJ53

Thanks doba... yur doin some great stuff too... :thumbsup:

JOE,, it's the metalcast yellow... kinda wanted to make it bright so that is two coats,, decaled then futured.... 
Master?? not quite...see what the other (ahem) two come up with..HINT!! 

CJ


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

CJ53 said:


>


That does it for me, I ain't gonna build one now, scratch my name off. You almost had me suckered in. That is looking toooooo good!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I likes it!!! RM


----------



## Bill Hall

*Heeeeeeeeee's baaaaaaaaaack!*

Yeah whatever...I'm clearly, bagged, tagged and outclassed. I havent even started yet... LOLOLOLOL.

Here's the deal guyz. CJ has been side tracked with work and life and stuff....this Willys build has been stuck in his craw fer months and months.

He just didnt know it...LOL. Glad we werent any where near the epicenter of this recent explosion.

Awesome dude...just plain old awesome!


----------



## kiwidave

Wow CJ I think you just made modeling history with this car! Bill summed it up. Awesome build! How about that roll cage guys! Wow!!


----------



## CJ53

Bill.. 
Remember.. ?? you nudged it.. and I'm waiting to see yours!! 
Randy.. you can handle it.. 

Honestly hoping to spark some others into build on this willys, love to see some other offerings/improvements.. 

SCM.. flip with LED's ?? would be off the hook.. 

CJ


----------



## WesJY

CJ53 - your willy is so frickin cool! I am almost done with the charger!! now will attempt to work on JL snap on charger body!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## WesJY

Thanks CJ53 for this cool tjet charger !! Now i have two tjets chargers in my display!! 

He did all the painting , tilt nose and i put it all together (glue, etc.) I added one aw tjet with aluminum wheels. 

Now I am working on this JL/AW snap on charger body on tyco narrow chassis!! Its gonna be a challenging for me! LOL!

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Wow CJ!!! Two stunners.


----------



## CJ53

Sure glad you put up those pics,, I was going to post up the ones I had here... found out I deleted em from the camera... 

Nice Wheels!! 

Enjoy it Wes.. 

CJ


----------



## tjd241

*Nice Flippers Guys...*

Really great stuff on all fronts... I'm a true pushover fer those Willys though. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

WesJY said:


>


I do believe CJ has got the angle on these Flippers!!! These are looking good!!! I like that color contrast on the engine... RM


----------



## win43

AWESOME (no gold color to choose) WILLYS


----------



## slotcarman12078

*OK CJ... Your official HT Delta house name is now...*

*Flipper??* ROTFLMAO!!!!! 

Holy cowabunga, the charger came out sweet too!!!! The engine color really does work!!! SWEEEEET!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Dangit!! I best get back to work slicing and dicing! Or I'll be working on mine until July!! :freak::drunk:


----------



## Bill Hall

Second the motion

....all in favor....(you dont get to vote CeeJ! LOL)

...Aye!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

I agree - awesome! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I also third the motion. :tongue:


----------



## WesJY

CJ53 said:


> Sure glad you put up those pics,, I was going to post up the ones I had here... found out I deleted em from the camera...
> 
> Nice Wheels!!
> 
> Enjoy it Wes..
> 
> CJ


yeah!! i will enjoy it !

thanks
wes


----------



## XracerHO

CJ, I think you got it - you mastered the Flip Nose!! The Willy's is just Awesome & it even has an interior :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## roadrner

Yes. CJ, master of the flip! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## coach61

WOW Cj that two tone made me feel a whole lot better.. amazing, why I remeber when Cj was a wee lad, bald lil baby, now he carries a nature paint brush down his back ( Ponytail) and can sweep paint like magic.. hmm does this make CJ the 2000's version of My Little Pony?...hmm Colors...


----------



## videojimmy

man, that is some great work!


----------



## videojimmy

CJ53 said:


> Well.. here it is...
> Thanks to Bill Hall for the nudge, and tips on the cuts,, And JOEZ for the advice.!!
> Full interior.. Tutone paint...(remind me to leave that to the boyz at Hilltops)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is where you can find the rest of em.. kinda start to finish,and as usual I didn't take enough pictures...
> 
> http://s1000.photobucket.com/albums/af123/Lordnukem1/Willys Flipnose/
> 
> Enjoy the ride..
> 
> CJ


drool, drool, drool!


----------



## CJ53

Thanks gang... more to come,, I hope.. 
Dug out the old brass chassis monster truck.. needs some work,,, think it 's going to get some attention.... Smoked the motor about 14 yrs ago and just parked it... time to dust it off rebuild the power plant, get the body lift working like it should.. (it's a flip, sort of).. 

Coach ,,,,,,,  I got "YOUR" little pony......................

CJ


----------



## bobhch

CJ,

Diggin' the flip ups and that Willys in 2-tone is Outa Sight Man! Wow you have been a busy guy....look at that!

Bob...Gold -n-Green!!!...zilla


----------



## CJ53

*Monster Truck*

In chat, this one has been discussed.. 
Built in 1993 the 3rd of countless ones built at the time.. Raced at Greenbriar Raceway w/ John Peckham in Rochester, N.Y.. where I thought I toasted the motor racing Johns original Gravedigger.. I parked it and put it on the "someday" list.... 
Today was the day...Motor wasn't toasted,, simply tossed a ground wire,,fixed it. It runs as good as when I built it. 
Time had taken it's toll on the paint etc... It looked pretty hopeless... 




















Some time,,spare parts,,and some TLC.. 




































It's back.... minor tune up on the pickup system and Lil Foot will be ready to put the crush on some chosen victims..

Enjoy 

CJ

More here: http://s1000.photobucket.com/albums/af123/Lordnukem1/monster truck/


----------



## roadrner

Nice looking truck. Great stance. 

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Slicker than slick!!! I'm starting to get a better grip on the tube chassis idea now!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::woohoo:


----------



## kiwidave

Chassis work is amazing CJ!!!!


----------



## tjd241

It's A Full Pull ! ! ! :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## WesJY

Freakin Awesome!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Pretty cool stuff!!! ... RM


----------



## videojimmy

that's very impressive engineering! Superior work!


----------



## XracerHO

CJ, some Monster engineering & really like your slideshows!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

*CJ the build work on this truck of yours is Crazy Kewl.........*

Lil Foot...whoah this just blows me away. Very, Very, Very COOL!!!!!!

Bob...miss seeing stuff like this at the truck stop meetings...zilla


----------



## win43

That's just sick!!!!!! VERY SICK!!!!!! I LIKE THAT MONSTER TRUCK!!!!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Looks like a lot of work right there.


----------



## Bill Hall

No T-jets were crushed during the making of this! :tongue:


----------



## CJ53

Yes Bill,,, you are correct,,,, no "TJETS" yet..........

Thanks guys for the kindness,,, honestly,,the solder joints etc.. are really pretty globulous...(ok,,looks like carp),, but clean and perfect joints were not a benefit... sometimes the extra wt from the mess proves beneficial in adding wt.... Monster trucks need to be heavy,, even to smash a lexan body, also the wt helps with traction for hill climbs , and pulling.. Completely on the other end of the wt spectrum in slotcars... believe it or not.... wt balance and distribution contribute to the performance of these little trucks.... 
Don't have to be a rocket scientist...just common sense, and some ******* enginneering goes a long ways.... 
here is a link to Johns site...

http://slotcar64.freeyellow.com/ho_pg1.htm

and here is the link to the build guide

http://slotcar64.freeyellow.com/mt_ctc1.html

it's all there....exactly where I started... 

CJ


----------



## bearsox

*Freakin awesome ! Very very cool stuff CJ and thanks for that link . If i ever get the desire and drive back i now know of atleast one other project i wish to try.

Bear :wave:*


----------



## JordanZ870

Man, CJ, you are just building all kinds of stuff! 
Sweet, buddy! :thumbsup:


----------



## CJ53

*Hittman!! It's your fault!!*

Found Bumblebee and Optimus Prime in the store today... remembered what hitman did .........










On a tyco Curvehugger chassis.. Rear tires and rims from Parts Pig.. used the original wheels as inserts.. 
Wheelbase is a bit short,, but will still work.. if you look at it just right..











Optimus ,,well that is another day... 

Enjoy.
CJ


----------



## win43

Nice Camaro


----------



## gunn

CJ53 said:


> Yes Bill,,, you are correct,,,, no "TJETS" yet..........
> 
> Thanks guys for the kindness,,, honestly,,the solder joints etc.. are really pretty globulous...(ok,,looks like carp),, but clean and perfect joints were not a benefit... sometimes the extra wt from the mess proves beneficial in adding wt.... Monster trucks need to be heavy,, even to smash a lexan body, also the wt helps with traction for hill climbs , and pulling.. Completely on the other end of the wt spectrum in slotcars... believe it or not.... wt balance and distribution contribute to the performance of these little trucks....
> Don't have to be a rocket scientist...just common sense, and some ******* enginneering goes a long ways....
> here is a link to Johns site...
> 
> http://slotcar64.freeyellow.com/ho_pg1.htm
> 
> and here is the link to the build guide
> 
> http://slotcar64.freeyellow.com/mt_ctc1.html
> 
> it's all there....exactly where I started...
> 
> CJ


man i really like this idea of racing. thanks for the links. i might have to try this.:wave:


----------



## CJ53

*Optiums Prime*

Since the Transformers have invaded our world.. my morning started out like this:










Gutting and carving (how appropriate on Thanksgiving) ensued.. 










Not done yet.. but close enough.. Trailer tires need to be changed out to level out the trailer... and a door fabircated for it.. originals are long gone..some paint on the trailer..
It sits on an AFX chassis.. 4 gear rears for the drive drive tires.. and the original front axle and wheels.. 



























More here: http://s1000.photobucket.com/albums/af123/Lordnukem1/?newest=1
Enjoy
CJ


----------



## kiwidave

Awesome CJ. Great to see one with a trailer.


----------



## XracerHO

CJ, Great work & there is alot of gutting & carving on Optimus!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: We sure can join forces. The guys at the shop are working on a trailer. ..RL


----------



## CJ53

yep X lots of carving..and fidgeting.. to make it work...some creative carving to get the afx body mounts to fit in the tank area.. only thing left under it is just enough of the front to hold the front axle.. rear axle is remounted with brass tube..insidethe original axle slots. which I enlarged to accept a AFX axle.. almost all of the original deckplate is removed back to the 5th wheel (hitchplate) .. I replaced it with some out of scale diamond plate evergreen plastic....(it was handy)... 

check this trailer out!! Thanks to Slotcarman!! For the idea...













CJ


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sweet!!!!! Man that looks superb CJ!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

Sweet Trucks man!! :thumbsup:


Wes


----------



## JordanZ870

Heck yeah! :thumbsup:
Thanks to Bob...I have multiples of EVERYTHING...zilla, I now have a pair that I have started on also.

This is a second way of going about the Optimus rig that I have seen. decisions, decisions.
Lol. It looks fantastic, brother! :thumbsup:


----------



## win43

10-4 Good Buddie ....... NO SMOKIES .....put the hammer down ....


COOL STUFF CJ!!!!!


----------



## bobhch

*Looks like we got us a Convoy...*

Keep on Truckin'...Nice trailer for your Semi Transformation CJ!!!!

Bob...multiple...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

CJ, Very nice trailer! :thumbsup: Think we could have a Convoy starting - check out the shop. 10-4 ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

I've been bombarded by Optimus'!!! I have to grab some now.. Oh man. there goes this weeks check!!


----------



## Bill Hall

Dang that's coming along nicely Ceej!

Great concept!!


----------



## CJ53

Took the rig out for sun... hoping the light would make the colors pop a bit more after the clear coat treatment... 











Enjoy

CJ


----------



## kiwidave

Awesome CJ. The 4-gear wheels work well!


----------



## CJ53

Thanks for the comments guys... 
I always felt the AFX trucks should have had the 4 gear wheels and tires.. simply because the trucks are normally so much bigger than the car.. 

CJ


----------



## Bill Hall

...so how is it on 6 and 9 inch radius?


----------



## CJ53

Bill havn't tried it yet... the chassis is just a shell right now...but with a guidepin under the trailer and the plastic wheels I think it will be fine...
Wait till you see the BIG trailer I can put behind it... 9 axle Cozad Heavy Haul rig...fully articulated.. 

CJ


----------



## slotcarman12078

LOL!! I don't think a 6" radius will cut it!!! The outside of the 9" is probably do-able. I'm sure the wide load will require at least a 4 lane, and a police escort!!! 

I just got a Bumblebee and an Optimus. No Jazz to be seen. I may have to go back and grab a couple more Weds after I'm done paying for my HOHT Auction winnings!!  At least a couple more Optimus..


----------



## XracerHO

CJ, Awesome Rig & really enjoy the slideshow!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Have to do some detail painting & ad some mirrors plus like your use of the sand track for the photos. ..RL


----------



## Danocrashes

very nice job on the vega


----------



## slotcarman12078

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CJ!!!!!! :hat::hat::hat::thumbsup::wave::tongue::lol:


----------



## coach61

slotcarman12078 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY CJ!!!!!! :hat::hat::hat::thumbsup::wave::tongue::lol:


Dang I wanted to be first to let him know he got older.. I love my job I love my job.. ( No I don't) Happy birthday CJ now you look your age lol


----------



## kiwidave

Have a great day! Happy birthday CJ.


----------



## Bill Hall

Happy Thanksgiving Ceej!

How many is that now? ...Aboudahundredandfiddynineidnit?


----------



## CJ53

LMAO.. !! 
 Thanks guys.. !! 21w/36 yrs exp.. and that is my story.... :thumbsup:
 CJ


----------



## bobhch

Happy Belated Birthday Dude! :hat:

Bob...Hope you saved me a piece of cake?...zilla


----------



## slotto

I dig the Vette!


----------



## CJ53

*Willys*

Here is the black beauty finally mounted up.. 
Great Job Bill! :thumbsup:




















Hope these pics do it justice ,,this has a mirror finish without clear coat.

Enjoy
CJ


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi'ya CJ :wave:
Thats one sweet lookin Willys! :thumbsup: The stance, the color, its perfect!!

Larry


----------



## Bill Hall

Very cool to see it finished Chris!


----------



## tjd241

*Strong Finish Fellas...*

Indeed WELL worth waiting for as we followed the build along. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

btw.... Can I interest you in some *LARGE* honk'n decals? ( as a cry of Nooooooooooooooo thunders across the continent )


----------



## joegri

the willys has a good stance lookin like its ready to rip! nice rims/tire combo and is that a header i see pokin out the fender?all round very nice car and shiney finish to boot.now drive it !!


----------



## Rolls

Wow! What a paint job you pulled off there - and in "show every flaw" black! It looks great. 

Definitely worthy of few more pics. Lovin' it!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

WOW!!! is that the one i gave you a while ago?? cannot believe how much difference it shows!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## CJ53

Thanks for the comments guys...
Nuther,,,,,,,, NO...decals just would not work. on this one.. (thought about it) 
Wes,, 
Yeppers buddy that is the one you sent me.... for the Flipnose Charger.. Glad you are pleased,, had to turn it over to the goop master.. My jaw dropped when he handed it to me during my visit.. 
Rolls... can't take the credit... NOT paint.. that is 100% goop, carefully massaged into the fine finish you see... 
Joegri,, yep Headers it is... Cheated,, robbed em off a diecast 36 ford.. can't have a willys without fenderwell headers, now can ya?? 
Bill,,I opted for the old standby method for the grille, headlights and push bar... etc... fired up the magnifying light,, put on the cheaters.. and used the Sharpie... 

This was a speedline car when I recieved it from Wes... PartsPig dug up some windows for it to help me finish it off... 
Bill had the stance set up before I recieved the body from him... 

Thanks again but as you can tell... I'm not really responsible solely for this nice ride... it was a group effort... What a group!!! :thumbsup:
CJ


----------



## WesJY

CJ - AWESOME! i love the flipnose charger and yes i am still working on it its on the thing to do list right now!! LOL!

i am very very impressed on that willy cuz i know what it looked like when i gave it to you and i am like WHHOOAAAHHHH!!! mirror finished!! etc.. bill hall is a slot god!! get down on knees and bow down to him!! LOL! just awesome! 

Wes


----------



## resinmonger

That is one cool car CJ and Bill. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Team Hobby Talk!!! Good looking Willys ther CJ!!! Love that shine :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Rolls

Goop?? Boy howdy, that's even more amazing! You guys are way beyond craftsmanship and well into wizardry! Mind bogglingly cool!


----------



## kiwidave

You lucky,lucky bugger!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I still can't get over the finish on that bad boy!!! Bill, you outdid yourself on that Willys!!! And CJ, you're one lucky sum gun!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Maybee some day I will get to see it LIVE? (hint, hint) at the flying J or Sapps?????*



WesJY said:


> *SNIP*
> 
> i am very very impressed on that willy cuz i know what it looked like when i gave it to you and i am like WHHOOAAAHHHH!!! mirror finished!! etc.. bill hall is a slot god!! get down on knees and bow down to him!! LOL! just awesome!
> 
> Wes


Wes,

Bill Hall is an Alien I tell you....Outer Space creature with High Technology gizmos. Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh don't tell or they may come and get us all.

Bob...Yeah CJ you are a Lucky Ducky...zilla


----------



## Rolls

I was thinking the exact same thing! Bill's definitely using some kind of technology from far beyond our solar system. How else ya gonna get goop to form and shine like 20 coats of black lacquer??? Otherworldly, I tell ya! Very possibly from a whole 'nother galaxy. Think about it. It makes sense.


----------



## Bill Hall

Awww c'mon guys...I aint no slot god...If ya remember I had to shoot this one twice to get it right....but I do believe in the slot gods and make regular sacrifices in the hopes of winning their favor!

All kidding aside, it's the material! When properly mixed it just sprays out of the gun that way. The alien technology Bobzilla refers too is called "good prep" using the correct grades of sandpaper powered by mucho elbow grease.

99% of every paint job is the prep... pulling the trigger is the easy part.


----------



## resinmonger

And Bill's Star Cruiser is from France... :freak:


----------



## Bill Hall

Remulac!


----------



## resinmonger

How did you hone down your cone Beldar?


----------



## Bill Hall

A dremmel...

with a cone stone.


----------



## bobhch

I am just RALMAO at you guys...Remulac, cone, cone stone...LOL

Bob...consuming mass quanities of Coke Zero (phst, phst, phst, phst, phst, phst)...zilla


----------



## CJ53

*old stang*

Some of you will remember this one.. had her for over 30 yrs... and as the first pic shows.. she has done her time on the track.



As you see,, the paint was rubbed off.. the hood scoop was scratch built from scrap styrene from a model kit. glued and bondo'd to the hood.. 
I stripped her down ruined the roof.. so back burner it went for over 3 yrs.. finally with some help from PP, I acquired a suitable roof for it.. And thanks to bob...pshhhhhtttt.. Zilla for hooking me up with AlcladII.. 
Can't say it is completely done as of this post. but good enough to sneak her out of the Garage.. 
enjoy
























































Hope ya like it gang.. been along time in the process. One of my favorite cars from back in the day.:wave:
CJ53


----------



## Bill Hall

*Worth the wait*

WOOHOO!

Hot dang that came out nice Ceej. A great transformation. What's the skinny on the color? Same as your hotrod? Do tell!


----------



## CJ53

Duplicolor, Metalizer Purple... right out of the can.. 
CJ


----------



## slotcarman12078

Love them Metalcast paints!!! :lol: She looks great CJ!! That hood ornament looks slick too! Well worth the wait, no doubt! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

P.S. It's good to see you at it again!!


----------



## XracerHO

Cj, Great colour with the chrome rims & those large rear tires! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Like the large hood ornament & garage photo sequence. ..RL


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Strip-worthy!


----------



## bobhch

Great Mustang CJ!

Yet another feather in your hat...30 years Wholey Mole-ey that is a long time. 

Came out AWESUM and love the paint job! 289?

Bob...put another notch in your belt too...zilla


----------



## joegri

always a fan of the mustang.nice color choice i must say . and the lil driver really makes the muskrat go. speakin of go how does it go?i,m a big fan of makin,em go too! when i see the builds on ht that you guy are puttin out ,it gets me inspired! thanx for the peak.


----------



## CJ53

Joe,
OEM tjet chassis.. modified arm and magnets.. sounds good on the test track. Still has to go to the tune up shop and Dyno.
CJ


----------



## SplitPoster

Looks like she is almost ready for the strip to me. Brackets or straight up?


----------



## kiwidave

Awesome CJ. I like everything, wheels, paint, driver!! Very cool!


----------



## WesJY

CJ - you cant use mopar's plum crazy purple on FORD!!!??? heck no!! LOL!

that pony looks sharp!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## tjd241

*Nicestang...*

Thanks for rollin that out CJ. Great build. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

*Amazing...*



CJ53 said:


>


What a great shot. nice job CJ!


----------



## CJ53

*32 slimmie*

Had this one on the bench for probably a year. Right Coach?? 
Bad Dawg body, JL/AW pull back wheels.. Mead bros. blower.
Paint this time is fingernail polish.. "Pure Ice" color is called "Rio". 
cross over between pink and purple, with alot of red/blue pearl pics don't do the flip flop justice.. 
Alclad II was used on the engine and blower. to brighten things up a bit.. 
Enjoy.

http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af123/Lordnukem1/32pickupslimmiie001.jpg























































CJ53


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Nice!!! :thumbsup:

Looks like ittle haul!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!!! That's a wicked color CJ!! I had nothing but bad luck air brushing nail polish. It was pretty much drying before it hit the car, clogged up my gun, and had zero finish. It may be possible I didn't thin it down enough, or I should have used a reducer instead of thinner. Great job getting that pick 'em up done. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

That pickup's double tough, CJ. Very cool color, too! Nice!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

Sweet Looking Truck!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi CJ
Love the color, you nailed the stance too!:thumbsup: Thats one sweet truck!

Larry


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool looking truck CJ!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I like these home garage pics. Worth the wait, but speed the next build up a little!!! RM


----------



## videojimmy

you can put tomy super gplus tires on the JL rear rims .... they'll grip much better than the JL tires do


----------



## bobhch

*Can almost see the fuzzy dice...*

Great job on this one CJ,

Don't yah just love slimeline chassis? Yeah! That looks great painted up in a 70s retro color with the white accent colors on top and back!










This body has all the fine detail of a 1/24th model kit but, it is teeny tiny ho scale. A Classic that would look great in MANY different colors.

Bob...thinking flat black for mine?...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Great work on the PU & nice job with the nail polish paint!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## coach61

sweet thats freakin awesome


----------



## CJ53

*Deora II*

A few weeks ago in chat , some of us were talking about Joez Deora, and the conversation moved to Deora II since they are more available in Hotwheels, and if you are lucky you can find them in the Color changers series which ,, is a plastic body. Paint work on the CC is less than desireable for a slot car, so a couple of dunks in the scalecoat and you have a plain plastic body ready for a conversion.. 
I stripped the CC version before I took pics ,, but this first one of the diecast will give you an idea of where it started.










This is what it looked like after the dunkin, Surfboards are molded into the to top of the truck bed,, unlike the diecast version that has removable surfboards.. cutting them out will leave two huge holes in the deck that would need to be filled,, I opted to just leave em alone for now. 










I bit of time with Mr. Dremel.. and this is what has to be removed to fit it to the 4 gear chassis.. Since the body has the orange windows. and the Chrome interior kind of makes the orange pop, I wanted to retain as much of it as possible , also helps to keep the glass in,, has the front bumper integrated as well.. and will make for a good mounting surface for the Front post without building back towards the gear plate and maybe interfering with the gear/or cause the mount to be a bit high. (Deora with a gasser stance just won't cut it)










This is how it sits for now prior to the front post trim,,and placing locating panels (yes panels) towards the chassis wasteline,, Like Hilltops stabilizers to keep the chassis in place when it wants to wants to float around under the body ,, I put panes on the side,, instead of the crossmember like piece,, because there is no room for a bridge under the deck of the body.. 










Next session..I'll show the mounts ,, and have the rear wheels trimmed so I can tuck those fat tires back under the body.. I left em out in their normal position to help center the chassis side to side and front to rear naturally. 

Hopefully I can take enough time to get some color on this as well.. The orange windows kind of make it tough to just pull something out of your hat.. IMO something is needed to contrast the windows... 

Enjoy.. 
CJ53


----------



## bobhch

*Colorado or Bust...*

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet work on Project plastic Deora!

May I suggest painting it tan with Hooters Decals? Hey do what you want CJ as you put the time and effort into it.

Great idea Mr. I know how to use a Dremel Dude! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...gotta love the Deora...zilla


----------



## plymouth71

Thanks for the lesson! Cool stuff for sure


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looking sweet CJ!!! And it's good to see you back at work!!! ( the real, important work... LOL ) :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Nice One CeeJ...*

The guns had fallen silent FAR too long. Good ta see ya back in the slot.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Great project & execution steps, thanks for the instruction. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yes sir, glad to see ya back at it!!! Just waiting to see how this project turns out. Looking good so far...RM


----------



## joegri

cj that deora duece is really fresh ! i just dig the lines on her. i,m thinkin that zilla has a few riders that,ll work in the bed area. keep postin some pics as it goes along. i likes it lots!


----------



## Rolls

That Deora II is double cool, CJ!!


----------



## roadrner

Gonna be a nice looker once you get that color on her! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## CJ53

*DeoraII finally!!*

finally took sometime to finish up this project..Seemed it was plagued by the Griffles..after finally exterminating the little troublemakers:......

Deora II is ready for the rollout..'



















The Rear view:














Think I have it in the weeds close enough!










Interesting build,,,Next time the surfboards come off and the area filled..repainting them was a pain..masking wasn't much of an option considering the Roof and Spoiler could have been hacked up in the process of trimming the mask.. I opted for freehand .. bad idea..

First choice was Purple for the paint,,, Slotcarman (joe) suggested Green.. Good choice for this one.. Three repaints later (remember I mentioned the Griffles?).. A slot chat topic has went from On the bench , to On the shelf while waiting for the track to be built.. 

the goobers on the front end are leftovers from drilling a hole in the floor of the shop for the guide pin.. didn't notice em till after the photo shoot was over.. Notice they are gone in the other pics.. LOL

Enjoy..:wave:

CJ53


----------



## slotcarman12078

Whoa, that came out slick!!! I have some surf board decals if you want a few... They do need to be clear coated if you want them... Looks great in the weeds!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CJ53

Joe,...
Thanks,, but those surfboards are a bit shorter than the original Deora boards. or anything else HW has done . I have some of the "loose" boards here and compared em.. Maybe on the next Surfboard Carrier build.. ?? 
Now that I have the original Deora sitting here ,, quite a bit of difference in the size.. DeoraII fits a 4 gear as you can see.. Deora I is gonna be more a tjet chassis .. Might have to chop down a AW to get it low enough so it don't look like it's ready for the Gasser Wars.. 

CJ53


----------



## bobhch

Green was the right call on your Deora II CJ!

For some reason I just keep hearing my brain call out to me....Praying Mantis.
I think it is because of the Buggy like orange front glass. Anyways it is one slick, low slung machine for sure!

Bob...great paint...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea, the green was a good choice with the orange windows, although purple might work too...:thumbsup::thumbsup: Very cool stance...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Looks great Chris. Green is always the right choice!

No belly shot of the inner werks?


----------



## slotto

Nice Deora CJ. Are those red and yellow LED's out back?


----------



## 1976Cordoba

That turned out egg-cellent. :thumbsup:

Sorry, Easter pun there.:freak: 

Way to go on the Deora. That one, Splittin' Image and Silhouette were some of my most memorable Hot Wheels when I was a wee lad.


----------



## alpink

nice Deora II, I have an original plastic one that fits t-jet rather well and will go into rubber soon. have you ever tried liquid mask? seems that might have been a solution to your painting dilemma with that II. anyway, nice job.


----------



## CJ53

slotto said:


> Nice Deora CJ. Are those red and yellow LED's out back?


 
Slotto, No sorry,, Not as talented as SCM... 
However.... I painted the tail and park lamps on the front with Silver first,, then got out my antique supply of Testors, Amber metallic paint, and the Stop light Red .. lightly overcoated the silver. 
Testors Amber #2723 Testors Stop light red # 2724 .. Note: these are old numbers and might be best to reference the paint chart at the Hobby Shop. 

AL... yep used it many times.. and yes it might have worked out well.. but after fighting with the griffles ,, I just rolled over and let the brush fly.. LOL maybe next time?? :wave:

CJ53


----------



## tjd241

*Great job Cee J...*

Way to burst back onto the board.. in a blinding flash of *GREEN ! !* :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

CJ - SWEET!!!!! I wonder if that body will fit on tyco wide pan long wheel base? 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Is it just me? For some reason I think of the aliens from "Mars Attacks" when I look at the front view... I can almost see the brains inside the windshield...  :lol:


----------



## XracerHO

Deora II turned out Great in Green! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## partspig

That Deora turned out pretty nice CJ. Just spiffy, matter of fact!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CJ53

*CBP project*

Finally had some time to sit down and try to bring this thing around, lots of thought and discussion in chat, Along with Bill's brass chassis dragster looking project, Larry Lype, hooked me up with a drag race page. The two come together like Honda slamming into Turn one,, 
The initial thought comes from Tommy Ivo's "WagonMaster" a 4 engined , 4wd Riviera station wagon.. No Riv's available, so the Caddy hearse was elected.. Same idea different body.. 
Mods will have to be made but here is a set of pics on the progress.. remember, it's still in the rough stage.. 

Of course we all know what they look like.. but:










Cut out the rear doors,, cut the hood off at the cowl.. shortened up the body, glad I didn't go any shorter.. due to the motor type I chose to use.. Mabuchi can motor.. 










Brass frame rails were left long until I can determine the wheel base,, the rear section was bent up so the rear axle could be centered on the pinion from the motor.. Brass Motor bushings were used to make the axle mounts.. took some tweaking to get the alignment for em , Don't show in this picture because it wasn't done yet.. they are straight now.. 










Motor is soldered on a piece of brass wire to give it some pitch to the crown gear,, 










here is the Mockup of where it is going,, (well I hope anyway).. 










Right now it looks more like a wreck waiting to happen.. some more time and thought, plus the necassary body work, I'm hoping for a functional and appealing end of the project.. 

More later as it progresses, Enjoy.. 

CJ


----------



## slotcarman12078

Cool Pix CJ!! Real nice engineering work on the motor cradle!! Change the size of your uploads to 800X 600, so we can see them better. Easy to do. Click on the upload button, and when the page pops up, below the twitter and myspace buttons you see customize upload settings. This is gonna be killer when you get it together!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 41-willys

looking forward to seeing this one done :thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

just spied out the pics of yer latest build and wow that is some fine engineering ! yer brass work is inspirerational. i can feel a force begining here on the HT that is leaning toward more of a scrath build feeling and raising the bar way high! nice job man keep movin we,re watching.


----------



## plymouth71

All I can say is wow WOW WOWWOW

I'm trying to make a rail and You guys are definitely inspiring. I might have to copy this idea of a caddy, it's looks beautiful already!


----------



## XracerHO

Great engineering & project is really taking shape - keep going!! Like the idea of removing the rear doors & making a Caddy Wagon. ..RL


----------



## CJ53

plymouth71 said:


> All I can say is wow WOW WOWWOW
> 
> I'm trying to make a rail and You guys are definitely inspiring. I might have to copy this idea of a caddy, it's looks beautiful already!


 71 go for it.. like to see what you come up with.. 

CJ


----------



## beast1624

Frankencaddy!


----------



## bobhch

HEARSE, ENGINE, CHASSIS....holy smokes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:woohoo:

Bob...dude that is AweSum...zilla


----------



## CJ53

The TM saw this on the local Drive In website.. so off to the movies we went to pick it up.. Not finished at time of posting but,, needed to get the pics of progress up,, and wait till ya see who showed up to help us!

Kit was built, TM made a run to hobby lobby for goodies..


----------



## CJ53

Next we layed out the road bed and the grass areas.










Parts from the kit for test fit.. and she added the shrubs to line the drive area.. 










Hamm!! Lazy little dude finally crawled out of his box,, and decided to supervise.. 











Packing in the road gravel:









Trees, playground area.. and Hamm is doin the inspection.










Racing to find a parking spot!










Kids playing before the movie.. It's a surprise movie ,, hence "closed for season"










LL Camaro picking up a ticket. 










First time to try a project this size.. it's not done yet,, and certainly has room for improvement yet.. speaker/parking poles, floodlights above the screen and probably some more characters to bring it more to life, TM had a great time doing it with me, we improvised some materials to get it where it is. 

Hamm, was a great help, and will be showing up again here "On the Bench" soon before he goes for a ride back to New York.. 

Enjoy.. 

CJ


----------



## joegri

cj the drive- in is a cool add to yer trak !! lookin good man!!


----------



## WesJY

AWESOME!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That Drive-In is some good stuff!!! Brings back some good memories!!! That's looking great!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: So let me get this build straight, she's the contractor and your the hired help???  RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Very nice module Ceej.

I love the upside down kid on the swing!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm with Bill on this one.. The kid on the swing almost made me lose my beer! Looks awesome all around!! Glad Hamm was able to take in the show!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I forgot to ask, what's playing??? "Porky's" RM


----------



## CJ53

Randy,, Yes she is the contractor.. and as per the norm,, The contractor says:"This is what I want" and the hired help figures it out.. 

the movie?? Still a Surprise..LOL
CJ


----------



## kiwidave

Awesome CJ. I really like dioramas. Got a couple of ideas myself! Nice work Mrs CJ!


----------



## XracerHO

Great work on the diorama. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## CJ53

*AFX 56 ford*

This one come to me with the Normal wear on the front bumper, Chrome rubbed off, and of course the outside corners of the bumper missing.
Wanting to try my goop skills, I batched up some Red Goop. Removed the front insert and grille assembly. Filled , filed , filled again until the front rollpan appeared to be smooth.
Next the grille had to be rechromed, an hour in Scalecoat, all remnants of the original chrome was gone, after a good scrubbing with dishsoap and a toothbrush, and ample time to dry, off to the garage for a base coat of Duplicolor gloss black, then Alclad Chrome applied at 15PSI out of the airbrush. 

1st problem: After reassembling the grille, I noticed the Alclad had rubbed off the headlight rings!
A protective coating had to be found!..Tried the 1st available source, Future floor wax, It works for the paint!.. FAIL, it dulled the alclad test shot to a mear silver paint. 
Ordered the Alclad clearcoat AL600 once it arrived, another test shot was in order, NO real change was noticed. 
Re shot the grill with Chrome, then clear coated, no rub off this time!

Stacks are made from Brass tubing with a styrene upper brace, since they were gone when I recieved the body.
Wheels are AW 4gear, stripped and treated with Alclad Chrome, No Clearcoat. 

This truck was basically an experiment for goop practice (front roll pan) and how well the Alclad II chrome could be used to refurbish factory chrome. 

Yes I know the white part of the flames on the hood is worn. Maybe a project for later. 

Here are the pics, Enjoy!


----------



## plymouth71

lookin pretty Schweet !


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool looking pick em up!!! Really like that front pan rollery...Nice exhaust tube and bracket fabrication... Still doing some experimentation with the Alclad myself. While it's hard to beat factory chrome, this stuff is pretty good...Thanks for showing...RM


----------



## slotto

Nice Bro :thumbsup:
I too dig what you did with the bumper.
slotto


----------



## Rolls

Me too - bumper treatment is aces! Great p/u!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks great CJ!! Alclad is funny.. Sometimes you can get away with future, sometimes you can't. I've found you really have to mist clear on it with your air brush.. a couple-three coats locks it in place. Then you can hammer on a heavier coat. Great job on the pipes and roll pan! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

for some reason i cant see the pics but i,m sure theyre pretty cool!


----------



## bobhch

CJ,

Digging your red pick up truck....very clean & smooth looking!!

Your extra effort on the Alclad detail sure makes a Huge Difference. 

Detail, Detail, Detail...oh yeah! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Bob...cool pipes and Goop work...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Nice work on the pick up & thanks for sharing your results. ..RL


----------



## WesJY

OH YEAH!!!!!

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Real nice work CJ. Front end came out great and I'm liking the shiny paintwork!


----------



## tjd241

That's a great truck Seajay... Liking the color and honestly didn't notice the flame spot. Diggin the whole package. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

*The Extra Mile*

GREAT restoration CJ!

Always enjoy hearing about the battle and how you arrived at satisfaction. The added bonus being that we all now know what the deal with is with the alclad clear and how to protect our efforts.


----------



## CJ53

thanks for the comments Guys! That truck had been in the ToDo box for quite awhile.. 
CJ


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Very cool save. Always loved the ol ford pick em up truck myself.

On the alclad I find if you paint the part in question, let the alclad dry before applying it in a futures bath. I done a couple dozen this way with good results. Not one ever ran the alclad. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

These are MEV kits. They come in white with gray bumpers. Painted and alclad bumper treatment:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some very cool treatment J65!!! I'll try that process out. That Nova is one of the coolest for a wagon, jus sayn'...Not dat ther's anythig wrong with the Dodge or Buick!!! RM


----------



## slotto

Black cars are the best!


----------



## CJ53

joe65.. thanks for the input... I'll use it next round of Alclad..


----------



## CJ53

*PP willys*

Since I beat up PP pretty bad to make this body..... He was good enough to send me a sample... and some spare parts...bird catcher is resin as is the bumper .. 

Enjoy














































This was a blem, minor imperfections, easily fixed (obviouisly, LOL).. :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Still a great looking Willys! Don't you just love DIGITAL cameras and the way they pick up all of the dust on everything. Amazing how the pix show all the odds and ends.  rr


----------



## CJ53

yep the macro shows everything,, I wasn't worried too much about the dust ont he wheels. Was just hoping to get the paint to show up as good as it did... 
CJ


----------



## XracerHO

Great Willys & paint job. :thumbsup::thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice job squirting that stinky yellow, CJ!! LOL I have yet to use that color and have it not have a greenish tint to it. Looks sweet!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

CJ,

Now that is Fantastic paint job...WOW! 

Love the way your Willys turned out Dude!

Bob...Way to go Rusty's...zilla


----------



## joegri

yea man that is a crazy color for sure! lots of patiens to do that i,ll bet. and the chassis hummm i see something sticking out from underneath? i,m thinkin its a drag car with some tricks to the chassis!!! do tell ceej.


----------



## CJ53

Yur right Joe.. that is my drag chassis from my NTRA days.. Galinko chassis had braids on the pickup shoes till I took em off for the pictures.. It's built , but needs some fine tuning to be worth racing.. Used it because it already had the wheels and tires on it for the pictures.. 

CJ


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

CJ53 said:


>


Cool looking Willys, has that "I wanna race" look, jus sayn'!!!


----------



## Rolls

Very sweet Willys, CJ! With that stance and sweet paint, it has the aura of a boxer wearing a tuxedo. Cool.


----------



## slotto

very nice. diggin the bumper


----------



## CJ53

Thanks for the response!.. 
A little more attention to detail and some windows.. This casting could be a real nice addition to your garage. 
Sometimes I get a bit messed up with how much to take out, how much to leave in, this one really didn't have much for issues.. 
Stop by the show coming up and see PartsPig.. He will have some available.
CJ


----------



## CJ53

*along came:*

*The Angry Punkin*

I met up with Clydomite at the Denver Slot Show several weeks ago, unfortunately my timing was lousy and I didn't get to see his cars. 
This arrived in my mailbox,, Clyde wanted me to see his "Clydomite Orange" in person. 
Can't tell ya that my camera does it justice,, I can tell you it is a very interesting paint job.. seems to have a bit of a flip flop effect from orange to candy yellow. 
I added the decals, only to cover a small pinhole in the drivers door,, (ok, so it was a blem) 

Well,, here you can be the judge.





































See ya the next time the garage door swings open, On the Bench,,

CJ


----------



## alpink

sweet lookin Pro Mod Willys you got there.


----------



## plymouth71

Hey Thanks for Posting it on my Facebook Page Chris! Very nice machine


----------



## bobhch

Angry Punkin...grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Willys world at CJs...love these paint jobs and body choices also!!

Bob...skull decals are great...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Love the color! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Cool color on a cool car CJ. Talk about flip flop!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Al Pink's Body ?*



CJ53 said:


> *The Angry Punkin*


 Hey ! This body looks like the Homemade resin cast Body that I got from Al Pink, that I re-made into my Big Booty Jalopy Dirttracker #57 !?


----------



## clydeomite

Lookin good:That is the body Al sent me. I payed it forward and painted it and sent it to CJ.
Clyde-00-Mite


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That is a cool looking color!!! RM


----------



## WesJY

Hilltop Raceway said:


> That is a cool looking color!!! RM


Yeah I agree with him! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## CJ53

*Win 43 built*

Here is the latest addition to the stable.. a real cool build from Win43, well executed all the way through and the Wheels,,,,,, Are Killer!!! 
Thanks Jerry!!

CJ


----------



## alpink

that is sweet and those wheels are "DA BOMB" !


----------



## WesJY

it pops!!! I like the color and flame on it! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Nice Ride CJ!



Rob


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wicked color!!! Man, you are one lucky ducky CJ!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

P.S. It's good to see Jerry customizing again!!!:woohoo:


----------



## XracerHO

Colour & wheels make for Great looking ride! ..RL


----------



## JordanZ870

SuhWeet! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Love the Mighty Mopar :thumbsup: and Neon Green is an awesome Color, it just Works on a Mopar  Btw- awesome wheels/tires as well.


----------



## joegri

not only is that a killer drag car but i,m betting it can put down a quick pass time too!
nice car there cj keep em comming!


----------



## CJ53

*dust free*

Picked up some showcases here on the board. 
Wanted away to keep dust etc.. off of my cars that won't go in the case since its full.. 
Didn't want to keep the Factory background they come with so..
1. made a pattern from a factory insert. 
2. covered it with chrome sheeting (same stuff used to decorate trophies)
also cut from the pattern. 
3. folded trimmed to fit 
4. Base can be painted to match the color of your car or of your choice. 
5. Done. 



This one was painted , in a hurry,, didn't get all the glue off from the stickers but you get the idea

l]







[/URL]


----------



## WesJY

SWEET CARS!

Wes


----------



## partspig

Nice job CJ!! pig


----------



## sethndaddy

Man o man, where are those rims from on that green dodge. I needs some a dem.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Holy thread resurrection Batman!! Glad to see you posting stuff CJ!! I agree with Ed... Those rims on the GTX are sharp, and look even sweeter with the RWL tires! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CJ53

The Green Coronet was built by Win43 for me. He had built another one similar before it but I hesitated on pulling the trigger and it got away, He gracefully built the green one for me.. The wheels come on it in the deal as did did the tires. I believe the wheels can be found on ebay Not cheap but I like the way they look.. 
Thanks for the compliments.. 

CJ


----------



## Hittman101

I really like the green and them rims are sweet.. Glad to see your work again..


----------

